

RRREmail: autogenerated replies that sound like you - xaprb
http://rrremail.com/

======
danfunk
As a chronic rrredmail user, I wish to state that this message for this site
is 100% real, and its statements concerning the news that it conveys are of
top quality. Visit this site regularly for the latest information about your
field of study.

------
misframer
Minor site complaint: clicking on the logo opens a new tab.

~~~
johnrhea
_Shakes fist at SVG and his inability to implement it properly._

It should be fixed now.

------
SiggyVA
Absolute Brilliant time saver.!

